# Consola PCE-FWS 20  não respondeu = "freeze"



## nuninho (16 Set 2015 às 16:55)

Olá. A minha consola não respondeu a enviar dados para PC em meio de tarde de ontem, quase 6 dias depois de reset. Está a pior = mais cedo não responder. Fico muito preocupado... 
Devido à memória corruptada (não consegue limpar tudo)?

Como recupera este problema? Ou a substituição de consola?


----------



## Estação SP (18 Set 2015 às 11:28)

Boas.

Estás a utilizar o Cumulos certo? E qual é a versão do Cumulos que estás a usar a v1.9.3 ou a  v1.9.4?


----------



## nuninho (18 Set 2015 às 15:33)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Estás a utilizar o Cumulos certo? E qual é a versão do Cumulos que estás a usar a v1.9.3 ou a  v1.9.4?


Sim, Cumulus 1.9.3.


----------



## Estação SP (18 Set 2015 às 16:22)

Então para não voltares a ter problemas com isso faz download da versão v1.9.4 deixo aqui o site http://sandaysoft.com/downloads

E depois vais ter de ir a Configuration e em Station vais encontrar uma lista de opções na qual deves escolher a ultima que diz " synchronise Fine Offset reads"

Depois se continuar a acontecer o mesmo problema diz alguma coisa.


----------



## nuninho (18 Set 2015 às 20:00)

Estação SP disse:


> Então para não voltares a ter problemas com isso faz download da versão v1.9.4 deixo aqui o site http://sandaysoft.com/downloads
> 
> E depois vais ter de ir a Configuration e em Station vais encontrar uma lista de opções na qual deves escolher a ultima que diz " synchronise Fine Offset reads"
> 
> Depois se continuar a acontecer o mesmo problema diz alguma coisa.


Já actualizei para 1.9.4.
Vou ver se a minha consola conseguirá responder ou não (= Cumulus ocorrerá ou não erro) no próximo domingo, na próxima 2ª- ou 3ª-feira (já fiz reset na passada 3ª-feira).


----------



## nuninho (23 Set 2015 às 14:50)

Já actualizei de v1.9.3 para v1.9.4 e já activei "synchronise Fine Offset reads" na 1ª vez, na passada 6ª-feira. E... ainda não mostro qq erro de USB "lockup"/de não responder há quase 8 dias. Muito obrigado 

*Esta mensagem é MUITO IMPORTANTE!!!! *


----------

